# Golden Retriever News



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got in and saw the new issue in the mail. Can't look at it until Monday.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, couldn't resist, I opened it up and took a quick look. And what do I see? UPLAND GAME HUNTING TESTS by Barb Gibson. I guess some of us on here are also writers!

I always knew that this forum was special.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great article by Barb in the Performance Issue. Also, cute ad for Lush's littermate Cody, BISS GCH Harborview My Time To Shine.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine came in the mail yesterday too. 
Love the Upland article.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While of course I like the upland article  , there is a lot of other great field stuff in this issue. LOVED the write up on Master National!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought the Field Trial washout one was interesting too.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Issue!!!

FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yes, so did I!




hollyk said:


> I thought the Field Trial washout one was interesting too.


----------

